# what happens when you have to produce car documents at a garda station of your choice



## Sleepymum (15 Mar 2014)

Hi 

Can anyone tell me what happens when you have to produce car documents at a garda station of your choice.

Is the information logged into a computer/book/phoned to relevant garda?

Will the nominated Garda station know why I have to produce or have I to tell them or are details logged and relevant Garda checks details after the 10 days are up?

Thanks!


----------



## Time (15 Mar 2014)

Details are logged in the computer usually if not in a big book.

The Garda that asked you to produce will check with where you produced them once the 10 days are up. The station you produce them to won't know anything about the case.


----------



## postman pat (15 Mar 2014)

also they give you a receipt showing the date and time you produced the documents.


----------



## Time (16 Mar 2014)

Since when?


----------



## mathepac (16 Mar 2014)

postman pat said:


> also they give you a receipt showing the date and time you produced the documents.


This would not be my experience. Guard writing details in the station day-book or log would.


----------



## twofor1 (16 Mar 2014)

Probably three years ago I was asked to produce my insurance cert, I did so at a south Dublin station and was issued with a receipt, that had the insurance box ticked, it was signed dated and stamped.


----------



## serotoninsid (17 Mar 2014)

twofor1 said:


> Probably three years ago I was asked to produce my insurance cert, I did so at a south Dublin station and was issued with a receipt, that had the insurance box ticked, it was signed dated and stamped.


Had a few 'producers' in the past (although none in the last couple of years).  Never had any form of 'receipt' issued.


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Mar 2014)

If you dont get a receipt, ask for one?    If the Garda forgets to put your details on Pulse a summons will issue for non-production?    That receipt is worth holding onto!


----------



## postman pat (17 Mar 2014)

Time said:


> Since when?



i can only share my experience, which by the way was in Anglesea Street garda station in Cork .


----------



## Sleepymum (18 Mar 2014)

I went in before the ten days were up and as had only receipt for Ndls was asked to come back and produce both together.
License arrived today but it is now 13/14 days...Will I get on trouble over this??


----------



## Time (18 Mar 2014)

Depends on the Garda who stopped you.

I doubt anything will become of it. A judge would not convict you for being 3 or 4 days late.


----------



## Sleepymum (18 Mar 2014)

Would the garda in question check again or do they just check once the ten days are ups and that's it...


----------



## Gerry Canning (18 Mar 2014)

Probably re-check well after the 10 days. Guards normally have enough to be doing without checking Mr Pulse all the time. So you should be ok. 
Any Guards on AMM that can advise?


----------

